# Looking for a breeder, Minnesota area



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Here is the link for the Golden Retriever Club of America, they also have a Puppy Referral-lots of very good info on their site.

Golden Retriever Club of America GRCA: The Official AKC National Breed Club

Golden Retriever Puppies: GRCA Puppy Referral: Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA) Find your Golden Retriever Pupppy Here

At the beginning of the Choosing a Golden Retriever Breeder and Puppy Section, there are a few threads called "Stickies", there is a lot of good information you may want to read through. 

Members will help you with Breeder recommendations and answer your questions about the breeders you are asking about. 

Best of luck in your search.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

What are you looking for in a golden?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I wouldn't consider a puppy from either of the breeders you listed. Tails of gold brags that their puppies are featured in commercials, and that they sell all their puppies on full registration. They're pumping out puppies, not selectively breeding to better the breed. Their page lists lots of puppies available currently. They shouldn't be breeding if they don't have enough homes for all the pups they're producing. The other breeder, Northern lights, doesn't perform the OFA clearances even though they're located in the US and should be conforming to the GRCA code of ethics. It makes it harder for the buyer to verify clearances. Also, almost all the dogs they list are affected by Ichthyosis. They know this but are currently breeding one of their affected sires to a female who's not listed as clear. 


Are you dead set on getting an "English" golden. Finding a truly good, reputable breeder of that style will be more difficult. Flying a puppy is a personal decision. Some good breeders will do it if it's a direct flight, but personally I'd never do it. In fact, I'd like to buy a puppy from an upcoming breeding that's halfway across the country. Hopefully there's a puppy for me, and if they're is I'll be flying the 1,200+ miles to pick up the puppy and fly them home with me. I'll spend the few hundred extra because I want to do what's best for the pup and not have to worry.


----------



## khorn (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for your help. This is such a difficult process for a person that is not familiar with all the health clearances and possible problems with the dogs, breeders, etc. I am simply looking for a light colored or cream, female golden for a companion to my husband and I. No hunting, no breeding, no showing. Just a family member and friend. We have had two goldens, both with minor problems (we got lucky) that I'd like to avoid this time. I am finding or hearing faults in almost all the breeders I can find with puppies coming this summer/fall. HELP!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

You might try this place, English Goldens in North America - Breeders

Hopefully someone sees this thread who can point you to a good breeder. There are some very light colored dogs from American lines as well. I have to tell you that color should be the least important thing you look for in a dog. Health is #1 of course, and that's why you need a good breeder. But the dogs personality is what you'll fall in love with, not their color. So try not to limit yourself too much because you're looking for a certain color or style.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

There aren't many breeders in MN who breed cream Golden Retrievers, and definitely not many that I would recommend. (most would get the run away from them as fast as you can answer.)

I would suggest attending a few trials and shows and look at the dogs. When you see something you like, ask the owners about them and where they got them. It will be a time consuming process but you'll be better informed about the possibilities open to you.

How light of a dog are you looking for? I have a photo of Susie (one of the dogs in our retriever club) from last weekend. Susie is light Gold (not cream or English), but she will darken a bit as she matures.


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

I live in MN as well and I was in your position almost 2 years ago. I could not find any breeders so I ended up purchasing my pup from a breeder in Canada ( Kyon Kennels).
Best of luck in your search!


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

One of the best dogs I have ever owned was a color that I did not like (terrier). Since selection was low, I got her anyway. Could not have asked for a better, healthy, long lived, easily trained dog. She is still going strong at 12 is loved by all who meet her.

One of the worst dogs that I have ever owned was a dog that I picked out because I just had to have that color (sheltie). Dumb as a rock, scared of everything, and died young. While I was sad when he died I could not say I missed him as he had no personality.

I suggest that you start looking at breeders that do health clearances and are seeking to improve the breed. They compete with their dogs and are proud of their accomplishments. Let the breeder know you would prefer a lighter colored pup if possible.

Here is a list of breeders in WI/MN/IL that I like. Most are field breeders but there are a few show and obedience breeders. Don't let that throw you off since most litters have quality pet puppies along with competition pups.

Choctaw in Clintonville, WI
Dichi in Portage, WI
Docmar in Duluth MN
Four Lakes Golden Retrievers in Madison WI
Gold Eagle in Marshfield, WI
Greenmeadow in St Croix Falls, WI
Maxhaven in Wyoming MN
Miners in Sheridan IL
MVP in Eau Claire, WI
Prairie Fire Golden Retrievers outside of Wilmar, MN
Sunshine Golden Retrievers in Madison, WI
Tanbark Golden Retrievers, Madison WI
Topbrass – some litters are born in northern IL

Topflight in St Croix Falls, WI
Webshire in Larsen, WI
Wildwing in Hayward, WI

As for timing, you might have to wait a while to get the right pup. Most of the spring puppies from this year are already spoken for.

Good Luck


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Leslie B is too modest, don't overlook Maple Hills Kennel. Great dogs!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Best thing is to go and visit the breeder. 

See where and how they keep the dogs. Stay away from people who keep their dogs in kennels and outside the home. 

Health is never a guarantee. I do not see a problem with wanting a certain color. We have owned all colors in Golden Retrievers and I cannot say that one color makes one dog dumber or smarter, healthier or sicker. 

I personally do not like puppies that are shipped and most definitely not air shipped. I understand that it is done frequently but I would not purchase one like that again.


----------

